# Rally Updates



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Well we arrived and quite a good turnout in the end as i was a tad worried that it was only going to be me, Julie, Carol and Duncan.

There are 7 mhs here with possibly more coming tmrw. Weather is divine, so if anyone wishes to join us then pop down and see us. Pub looks lovely and apparently the beer is great


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

*The Rally!*

So who got sunburnt then??


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Wurz said:


> Enjoy yourselves .. wish I was there ... but don't think pitching a tent would look too good at the first official rally - and its either that or try to get comfy in the beetle .. if it made it  Never mind, will be fully motorhomed up soon!
> 
> Leigh :drunken: :mrgreen:


Leigh you should have come, it wouldn't have mattered, we also had another couple from the list come who are wannabees, but they were lucky as they lived relatively close. The pub also did B&B.

Never mind, for those of you who didn't make it, I shall be hosting another rally at the same pub for 4/5th September, but this time it isn't for Daves motorhomefacts.com it is for Andy Clarke's [email protected] email list - so if you missed this one and want to come to one on Exmoor in September, join the list and come. I think that one may be a murder mystery weekend, but it is all in the planning as I type this.

Carol - just returned and busy emptying the motorhome again - prior to it going to the garage to have new bumpers fitted - sometime in the next few weeks - we hope.

Carol
:wav:
:wav:


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

hi, just got onine for the first time since the rally, well weather was excellent, food was superb and thats it for now 

Thanks to all those who attended.

I will be writing a nice amusing summary article on the rally over the next few days and including lots of photos etc. I am now on the lookout for some more volunteer rally marshals in the North and in the Midlands / Wales areas in order to carry on this excellent system. Let me know anyone who would like to help out with running rallies nationwide


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

*Rally Week-end*

We only joined just before the rally so thought it would be good to attend the inaugral rally. Our Cheynne easily found its way and was first to arrive, we soon settled in and enjoyed a lovely lunch at the Sportsmans Inn. Soon others arrived at we had a super week-end in very enjoyable company. Thanks to all and hope to meet again soon.  [/img]


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

carol said:


> Leigh you should have come, it wouldn't have mattered, we also had another couple from the list come who are wannabees, but they were lucky as they lived relatively close. The pub also did B&B.


If I am still in the country, I will be a definite attendee at the next one Carol. Your corner of Britain is one of my favourite  Also by then, I will have a van, and won't be camped out under canvas green with envy at the person parked up next to me in a van!

Leigh


----------

